# Studie: Fast jeder zweite Deutsche surft auf illegalen Seiten



## sascha (28 November 2011)

*Fast jeder zweite deutsche Internetnutzer (47,1 Prozent) hat im ersten Halbjahr 2011 Internetseiten mit illegalen Filmangeboten oder mit jugendgefährdenden Inhalten besucht. Das geht aus einer repräsentativen Studie der Filmförderungsanstalt hervor. Demnach sind auch viele Minderjährige auf Porno-Seiten unterwegs.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...eite-deutsche-surft-auf-illegalen-seiten-4966*


----------

